# Forgecraft Conversion



## The Edge (Dec 20, 2013)

After a year of sitting on a handle I got from Stephan through Dave, and an old Forgecraft from Son, I was finally able to get a little work done on this thing. 

Here's a before picture:





And here are a couple after pictures: (You'll notice I still have quite a bit of thinning to do. Doing everything by hand, besides removing the tang and cutting the handle, was quite time consuming)
















Hope you enjoy!


----------



## tripleq (Dec 20, 2013)

Great job!!


----------



## crunchy (Dec 20, 2013)

Great looking forgie!


----------



## bucko1948 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm new to this, but running across forgecraft and other old knives. 

Please let me know the process you used to restore this knife.


----------



## gic (Jan 19, 2016)

Georgeous


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 19, 2016)

that is quite the transformation


----------

